# La storia di Joseph Carey Merrick



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

*Joseph Merrick*

                                                                         Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.



 L'ultima foto conosciuta di Joseph Carey Merrick​ *Joseph Carey Merrick*, conosciuto come l'*Uomo elefante* (Leicester, 5 agosto 1862 – Londra, 11 aprile 1890), divenne famoso nella società britannica dell'era vittoriana a causa della sua estrema deformità.
 Le prime biografie di Merrick indicano erroneamente come primo nome *John*; un errore ripetuto in molte versioni successive, compreso il celebre film _The Elephant Man_ diretto da David Lynch nel 1980 e tratto dal romanzo _The Elephant Man: A Study in Human Dignity_ scritto da sir Frederick Treves.
*Indice*




1 Biografia
2 La malattia di Merrick
3 Bibliografia
4 Filmografia
5 Altri media
5.1 Fumetti
5.2 Musica
 
6 Note
7 Collegamenti esterni
 * Biografia  *


*«* Io non sono un elefante, non sono un animale! Sono un essere umano, un... uomo *»* 
 (Disperato sfogo di Joseph Merrick)
    Nato a Leicester da Joseph Rockley Merrick e Mary Jane Potterton, ebbe un fratello ed una sorella (William Arthur e Marion Eliza) entrambi più giovani di lui. Iniziò a mostrare segni di deformità all'età di due anni (o, secondo un servizio della BBC, a cinque anni[1]). Il corpo di Merrick era interamente e grottescamente deformato dalla malattia, esclusi i genitali ed il braccio sinistro. Quando era piccolo subì anche una brutta caduta e si ruppe la gamba sinistra: la famiglia, essendo povera, non poté pagare le cure mediche, così Joseph dovette rassegnarsi a vivere con la gamba storpia non solo per effetto della malattia, ma anche per la frattura mai risanatasi. Sua madre, Mary Jane, morì quando aveva 11 anni e, secondo i ricordi della famiglia, era anche lei zoppa. Joseph, rimasto orfano, fu costretto a vivere con il padre, Joseph, e la matrigna ma la donna, padrona della casa e con figli propri, non gradiva la presenza del ragazzo deforme ed impose al marito una drastica decisione: _"fai una decisione: o Joseph, o me"_.
 Cacciato di casa, il ragazzo riuscì a sopravvivere vendendo lucido da scarpe in strada, dove era costantemente infastidito dai bambini del vicinato che lo seguivano facendosi beffe delle sue malformazioni. Per la maggior parte della gioventù fu disoccupato, trovò infine lavoro come fenomeno da baraccone. Venne trattato decentemente e riuscì ad accumulare una piccola somma di denaro. Quando nel 1886 i _freak show_[2] furono dichiarati fuori legge nel Regno Unito, si trasferì in Belgio in cerca di un'occupazione simile ma, sfortunatamente, venne maltrattato ed in seguito abbandonato dal presentatore del suo _spettacolo_.
 Dopo aver fatto ritorno a Londra, fece amicizia con il dottor Frederick Treves, che aveva conosciuto alla stazione ferroviaria mentre era affetto da una grave infezione bronchiale. Treves, medico dell'ospedale di Whitechapel, divenuto in seguito Royal London Hospital, procurò a Joseph un letto permanente in ospedale e fu, probabilmente, l'unica persona che il giovane ebbe la ventura di conoscere, capace di offrirgli un concreto affetto. Merrick, dopo quella sistemazione, visse gli anni più sereni della sua vita fino a divenire una sorta di celebrità presso l'alta società vittoriana e addirittura un favorito della regina Vittoria.[_senza fonte_]
 Il dottor Treves testimoniò, in seguito, che Joseph desiderò sempre, anche dopo essersi stabilito nel Royal London Hospital, di trasferirsi in un istituto per ciechi: sperava in questo modo di trovare una donna che non fosse spaventata dal suo aspetto.
 L'infelice cercò sollievo nella scrittura, con componimenti sia in prosa che in poesia e venne curato all'ospedale fino alla morte avvenuta l'11 aprile 1890 all'età di 27 anni. Morì a causa di un soffocamento, apparentemente accidentale, durante il sonno. Merrick era impossibilitato a dormire orizzontalmente a causa del peso della testa, e quindi era costretto a giacere seduto con la schiena sorretta. La notte del decesso potrebbe aver tentato, intenzionalmente, di dormire disteso cercando di imitare un comportamento normale: riposare nella stessa posizione usata dalle persone care a lui più vicine (come suggerisce il film di David Lynch).[_senza fonte_]
 Lo scheletro di Merrick è custodito per fini scientifici nel London Royal Hospital.
 La sua storia divenne la base dell'opera teatrale _The Elephant Man_, vincitrice nel 1979 di un premio Tony Award e, l'anno seguente, del film di Lynch già citato.
* La malattia di Merrick  *

 
 Joseph Merrick a torso nudo, 1889



*«* Gli uomini hanno paura di ciò che non capiscono… *»* 
 (Joseph Merrick)
    Nel 1971 Ashley Montagu ipotizzò che Merrick soffrisse di neurofibromatosi, un'anomalia genetica nota anche come morbo di von Recklinghausen_._ Ancora oggi, nell'immaginario collettivo, la malattia è associata al suo nome.
 Nel 1979 Michael Cohen identificò per primo uno stato morboso che, nel 1983, fu chiamato da Rudolf Wiedemann _sindrome di Proteo_. Nel 1986 venne dimostrato che quella era la malattia di cui soffriva Joseph.
 A differenza della neurofibromatosi, questa sindrome (che prende il nome dal dio Proteo, capace in ogni momento di mutare forma) non colpisce i nervi, ed è sporadica piuttosto che ereditaria.
 Nel luglio 2003, la dottoressa Charis Eng annunciò, come risultato di test eseguiti su campioni di DNA prelevati da ossa e capelli di Merrick, che egli soffrì certamente di tale sindrome e che avrebbe potuto avere anche la neurofibromatosi del tipo I. Il suo gene PTEN, che nella sindrome è spesso mutato, appare normale.
* Bibliografia *



_The Elephant Man: A Study in Human Dignity_ - Ashley Montagu
_The True History of the Elephant Man_ - Michael Howell, Peter Ford
_The Elephant Man!_ - Christine Sparks
_The Elephant Man_ - Frederick Drimmer
_Elephant Man_ - Bernard Pomerance
_Articulating the Elephant Man: Joseph Merrick and His Interpreters_ - P. W. Graham, F. H. Oehlschlaeger
_Joseph: A Victorian Fairy Tale_ - Tom Baker (bizzarro, oscuro romanzo horror dove Merrick è uno dei protagonisti, così come Jack lo squartatore. Nota: NON si tratta dell'attore Tom Baker, interprete del Dott. Who)
_Words for Elephant Man_- Kenneth Sherman (la storia di Merrick raccontata in forma poetica)
 * Filmografia  *



_The Elephant Man_ di David Lynch; tratto dal romanzo _The Elephant Man: A Study in Human Dignity_ di Frederick Treves.
J. Merrick ha un cameo nel film _La vera storia di Jack lo squartatore_ dei fratelli Hughes, tratto dalla _graphic novel_ _From Hell_ - Alan Moore ed Eddie Campbell.
 * Altri media  *

* Fumetti  *



_From Hell_ - Alan Moore, Eddie Campbell (cameo nella _graphic novel_ e nel film che ne è stato tratto)
 * Musica  [modifica]*

 Il compositore del XX secolo Laurent Petitgirard ha composto un'opera lirica ispirata a Joseph, dal titolo _Joseph Merrick, The Elephant Man_ (il CD è edito dalla Naxos, ISBN 8.557608-09).
 La Post-rock band Tides From Nebula nel suo CD _Aura_ ha dedicato la quinta traccia a questo personaggio, intitolando la canzone _Tragedy of Joseph Merrick_.
 Il gruppo metal americano dei Mastodon ha inciso tre brani strumentali a lui dedicati: _Joseph Merrick_, contenuto nell'album _Leviathan_, _Elephant Man_, nell'album _Remission_, e _Pendulous Skin_ nell'album _Blood Mountain_.
 Il cantante degli Inguine di Daphne, Dagon Lorai, in un suo lavoro solista ha dedicato alle vicende di John Merrick un'omonima canzone[3].
 Nel 2008 la rock band italiana 200 Bullets dedica a Joseph Merrick la canzone _Uomo Elefante_. Canzone contenuta nel CD _200Bullets & Friends_.
 Nel 2009 il rapper di Imperia Roggy Luciano fece uscire il suo disco,"Amarcord", nel quale venne introdotta una traccia dal titolo "JOHN MERRIK", nella quale viene riportato un campionamento della descrizione delle deformità di Merrick.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Merrick


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxc5Yn7S1Cw


*Se c'e' qualcuno che ancora non lo ha visto, lo faccia, e' un film che merita sotto tanti aspetti.*

 :up:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2011)

Perché si dovrebbe vederlo? Io trovo lo spettacolo al fine di se stesso sgradevole e non fa altro che prendere una posizione che nella vita reale è sempre diversa.

Cioè questo film è uno strappalacrime o strappavomito (come vuoi) dove si finisce a giudicare gli uni in un modo e compiangere gli altri, senza dare a ciascuno ciò che si merita nella vita reale.

I "mostri" di oggi ci sono, ma vivono una vita appartata e nascosta dai nostri occhi, senza che possano mai meritarsi un posto nella società forse molto migliore dei ghetti degli "uomini spazzatura". Soltanto chi è sfacciatamente ricco si può inserire nella società, ma di questo non parla il film.

Il film parla di un caso famoso e mette la persona ancora una volta alla gogna con la scusa di mettere alla gogna gli spettatori. Leggi bene. Io sono contario a fare film sulle persone che hanno solo sofferto, perché crea in noi un senso di colpa che non abbiamo, perché di fatto non abbiamo mai incontrato una persona talmente sconfigurata che avremmo perso la nostra dignità per farla perdere al prossimo.

Io ho conosciuto persone deformate dal Contergan, medicinale che ha devastato una generazione. So che non vogliono essere compiante, ma accettate, e non ho avuto nessuna difficoltà di vederli come chiunque altro.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Perché si dovrebbe vederlo? Io trovo lo spettacolo al fine di se stesso sgradevole e non fa altro che prendere una posizione che nella vita reale è sempre diversa.
> 
> Cioè questo film è uno strappalacrime o strappavomito (come vuoi) dove si finisce a giudicare gli uni in un modo e compiangere gli altri, senza dare a ciascuno ciò che si merita nella vita reale.
> 
> ...



Questione di opinioni, per me e' un ottimo film, fatto ed interpretato magnificamente.

Spiega come siamo impreparati al diverso, anche se la storia di Joseph Merrick e' singolare, particolare, ed e' al massimo dell'eccesso.


----------

